# Thermal tracking... Makes you sound smart but can or look like an idiot



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

I know there is a few names for this problem and I'm sure most of us have painted over it but I want to know your methods of fixing the problem. I usually use bin or cover stain then topcoat. It's hard to explain the cause of this to the homeowner, for some reason they cannot grasp the concept and then almost always complain about the smell. What's the best answer???


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

i got no idea what your talking about, thermal tracking is something they use to look for termites and pests.. wtf does a painter do with thermal tracking .


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

If you're using bin then that's probably why they're complaining about the smell...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Thermal tracking isn't than when your looking for your thermal shirts and pants you miss placed?


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a common problem we come across. The most common sign is when there is black staining that follows the wall studs or ceiling joists of exterior walls. It looks like someone was burning candles about a foot from the ceiling. It's caused by poor insulating/ air sealing. We see it mostly homes less than 15 years old. I don't know why that's the case but I do know our best remedy is a solvent based primer a latex primer just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah... just paint it. Two coats and its gone for about 10 yrs. Bin really isnt necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have only seen it in older homes. 1880- 1950 time frame. With poor insulation on the ceiling.. I all is figure that it was some type of oily dirt transfer. In houses that very rarely got painted. Bin or cover stain has been the only way,in the past. Haven't seen one in a couple of years. So not sure if something like Gards or 123 would do it. 
David


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You mean thermal bridging?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I come across this with steel studs. Its' as if the studs have become a positive charge that attracts the airborne contaminate electrons. It may have to do with grounded boxes and such. I'm not an electrician.

Although it looks ominous, I've never had a problem covering it with two coats of interior latex paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've come across this with steel studs. Its' as if the studs have become a positive charge that attracts the airborne contaminate electrons. It may have to do with grounded boxes and such. I'm not an electrician.

Although it looks ominous, I've never had a problem covering it with two coats of interior latex paint.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You mean thermal bridging?


:thumbsup:

The studs conduct heat better to the outside and stay colder, moisture condenses on them more than on the rest of the wall, dirt and soot particles stick to the moisture, and those lines are the result.

In the colder months, you can sometime see the opposite effect on the outside: frost on most of the wall, no frost where the studs are.

New construction where they use insulated sheathing like polystyrene or polyisocyanurate on the outside of the studs doesn't have this problem.

Here's an infrared image of a wall taken with a thermal camera:










They're amazing tools to explore with. The bad news is that they cost about $3K each. The good news is that, if you buy 3, you can get the fourth one for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I've come across this with steel studs. Its' as if the studs have become a positive charge that attracts the airborne contaminate electrons. It may have to do with grounded boxes and such. I'm not an electrician.
> 
> Although it looks ominous, I've never had a problem covering it with two coats of interior latex paint.


You can say that again!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Also referred to as ghosting.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

I've found the best approach for me has been spot priming the telegraphing areas with Kilz Original in a can, then prime the walls or ceilings (w/ a latex stain blocking primer) and paint. Hopefully the thermal bridge isn't visible again for a few years. When they show back up, time to paint again.﻿

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_bridge


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I've found the best approach for me has been spot priming the telegraphing areas with Kilz Original in a can, then prime the walls or ceilings (w/ a latex stain blocking primer) and paint. Hopefully the thermal bridge isn't visible again for a few years. When they show back up, time to paint again.﻿
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_bridge


Ah, Job security, especially here, where a lot of people heat with wood.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think priming it is overkill, unless its real sooty.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Criard said:


> If you're using bin then that's probably why they're complaining about the smell...


Not if you topcoat it in twenty minutes. :thumbsup:

Coverstain on the other hand takes a bit longer before you can topcoat, and stinks worse to me.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> I think priming it is overkill, unless its real sooty.


Ok what ever soots you mind ya!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A lot of fancy words for smoke damage. Which needs shellac. Which stinks. Simple.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Bender said:


> I think priming it is overkill, unless its real sooty.


The times I've dealt with it, it looks to much like vertical smoke damage lines.
So I've never chanced it, with a 100% success rate. :thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> The times I've dealt with it, it looks to much like vertical smoke damage lines.
> So I've never chanced it, with a 100% success rate. :thumbup:


Yea, I've kinda looked at it the same way. I absolutely HATE having to go backwards, so I most always play things safe and prime.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yea, I've kinda looked at it the same way. I absolutely HATE having to go backwards, so I most always play things safe and prime.


If you don't have the time to do it right the first time.. How will you ever find the time to do it over?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> If you don't have the time to do it right the first time.. How will you ever find the time to do it over?


Where have I heard THAT before?:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, I've never had a mild case immediately bleed through, and if you don't correct the problem its going to reappear anyway.
A coat of primer isn't going to stop thermal bridging.


----------

